# Vac Sealer Recommendations?!?



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

Hey all, I have gone through a couple vac sealers recently and needing one for upcoming projects!  

Maybe I just have bad luck with them, not sure. Just wondering what y’all use? Would you recommend it? Pros/Cons to your sealer?!?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## pops6927 (May 4, 2020)

Go see Lisa B. from vac sealers unlimited!






						Vacuum Sealers and Vacuum Seal Bags | Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
					

Find the vacuum sealer and vacuum seal bags at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. We have helped many find the perfect vacuum sealer and bags. Order today!




					vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## pushok2018 (May 4, 2020)

I had Weston Pro 2300 and it got broken in 2 years... I am done with Weston.... Recently replaced it with VacMaster Pro 380... So far so good....  In fact, I would buy vacuum chamber (very nice and reliable vacuum sealer) but just couldn't justify the cost for what I do....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> Go see Lisa B. from vac sealers unlimited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> I had Weston Pro 2300 and it got broken in 2 years... I am done with Weston.... Recently replaced it with VacMaster Pro 380... So far so good....  In fact, I would buy vacuum chamber (very nice and reliable vacuum sealer) but just couldn't justify the cost for what I do....



Thanks for your input!


----------



## johnnyb54 (May 4, 2020)

I just bought a Vacmaster 350 and I am awaiting delivery. Went with the Vacmaster based on reviews. I like the 380 but I would never use the larger size vac bags.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

johnnyb54 said:


> I just bought a Vacmaster 350 and I am awaiting delivery. Went with the Vacmaster based on reviews. I like the 380 but I would never use the larger size vac bags.



Thank you, appreciate your input!


----------



## jcam222 (May 4, 2020)

I couldn’t find any home use units on Lisa’s site


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I couldn’t find any home use units on Lisa’s site



I didn’t either, thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## bdskelly (May 4, 2020)

Justin.  Them vac masters are a bit pricy. But you won’t go though a couple like you’ve been . Both Kevin and I have the 350.  At least I think he’s got the same one I have...
And buy your rolls from Lisa if you don’t already. They are awesome.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

bdskelly said:


> Justin.  Them vac masters are a bit pricy. But you won’t go though a couple like you’ve been . Both Kevin and I have the 350.  At least I think he’s got the same one I have...
> And buy your rolls from Lisa if you don’t already. They are awesome.



Thanks for the info my friend, much appreciated!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 4, 2020)

Another vote for vacmaster, we bought a pro 380 around last Christmas and love it! Had a foodsaver for years and it treated us well but it was getting old and not sealing as well.  Already had it in my mind to go with vacmaster when it was time due to recommendations from this site. Have had one problem recently due to operator error...my fault.  But will say when I called the company phone was answered in like two rings by a friendly voice and she got me directly in contact with their tech guy...I was impressed by their customer service.  I do believe I read in another thread that the 380 is out of stock right now. I have to call them back in the morning if I remember I'll ask for sure. They are a bit more money and take up more space but I figure it will last for years.

Sorry for the long post, just trying to be informative. 
Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (May 4, 2020)

I'm wondering if they aren't sold out, if that is why not showing right now.
Usually just show out of stock.

Lisa, Help ! ! !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Another vote for vacmaster, we bought a pro 380 around last Christmas and love it! Had a foodsaver for years and it treated us well but it was getting old and not sealing as well.  Already had it in my mind to go with vacmaster when it was time due to recommendations from this site. Have had one problem recently due to operator error...my fault.  But will say when I called the company phone was answered in like two rings by a friendly voice and she got me directly in contact with their tech guy...I was impressed by their customer service.  I do believe I read in another thread that the 380 is out of stock right now. I have to call them back in the morning if I remember I'll ask for sure. They are a bit more money and take up more space but I figure it will last for years.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just trying to be informative.
> Ryan



Thank you Ryan for the info, it is greatly appreciated! Customer service these days mean a lot in my opinion.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2020)

Waiting to see this request for info turns out Justin. I to will soon need a new one. I have a Food Saver that is done well but anytime now I look for it to give up. I buy bags from Lisa.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (May 4, 2020)

I have a vac master 140 suck machine.  Works great.  Had it I bet 5 or so years now.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Waiting to see this request for info turns out Justin. I to will soon need a new one. I have a Food Saver that is done well but anytime now I look for it to give up. I buy bags from Lisa.
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I have a vac master 140 suck machine.  Works great.  Had it I bet 5 or so years now.



Yea  bud, that was the first one that went out... Glad yours is still going strong!


----------



## pc farmer (May 4, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yea  bud, that was the first one that went out... Glad yours is still going strong!




Well damn.  I better get a back up for when mine quits then


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 4, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Well damn.  I better get a back up for when mine quits then



I think it’s just my luck...


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like Justin it is greatly appreciated.

Sounds like your luck kinda runs like mine.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 4, 2020)

I've had a Foodsaver for a couple of years now, Justin.  It has treated me real good--no mechanical problems what-so-ever.  But lately it's just not sealing as well as it used to.  I find I have to double seal both ends of the bags.  A nice touch is the attachable hose that will hook up to a "plastic?" tupperware style container.  I use it whenever I want to marinate some meat.  It draws the marinade deep into meat.
That said, when I replace it I'll probably check out some other brands.
Stay well, my friend.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (May 5, 2020)

Here's mine. So far it has been a great vac sealer.





						LEM MaxVac 500 review
					

Thought I would give my opinion of the LEM MaxVac 500 sealer.    Received this as a gift from one of my sons. Awesome gift! There was also a pack of quart, and gallon bags. The unit included a 25' roll of 8" film as well.    The sealer is fast on removing the air. And does it very well. The 1/4"...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 5, 2020)

I talked to tech guy at ARY this morning,  the maker of vacmaster products and sounds like they are going away from making external vac machines and moving more towards chamber machines.  I looked at Lisa's site and couldn't find any either. However Walton's has 7, Webstaurant store had some and Amazon has some. Now on Webstaurant website they have a Vacpak-it VME16ss  machine that looks almost exactly like the vacmaster,  only difference I saw was vacmaster is 14 in deep where Vacpak- it is 12 in deep.  Couldn't find any info on who actually makes them.

Hope this helps
Ryan


----------



## drtheo (May 7, 2020)

I've had a Westin 2300 pro for 7 years or so, it has been a non stop champ


----------



## fullborebbq (May 9, 2020)

I have had good results with my Food Saver  Game saver Outdoorsman unit . I have an older FS unit 2244 I believe that treated us well for many years. There is just NO comparing a chamber machine with a home vacuum machine. I purchased a VACPAC-IT chamber unit and totally love it. You can seal foods with liquids in them far better than a standard countertop FS type machine. I guess it all depends on your needs.....my 2 cents  P.S. chamber bags are WAY cheaper than FS type bags.


----------



## bluewolf (May 9, 2020)

I have a FoodSaver all in one have had it for years and it is still going strong!!
Good luck on finding the one that is just right for you!!


----------



## uncle eddie (May 9, 2020)

I have a regular "home use" Foodsaver vacuum sealer.  I run about 120' of sealer bags through it a year (6 rolls +/-) and probably have owned this for 8 years or so.  Still works great.

But WOW - that commercial Vac-Master looked awesome - but it was 12 times the price of my Foodsaver vac-sealer.


----------



## schlotz (May 9, 2020)

I'm still looking for a vac that allows you to "partially" pull a vacuum and then seal. the partially part should be at the user's discretion.  So far no luck.  Anyone know of one?


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (May 9, 2020)

They are out of stock. Since Covid-19 these have been flying off the shelf and are hard to find in stock.









						VacMaster Pro 350 Replacement Seal Bar Kit - Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
					

Replacement seal bar assembly for the VacMaster Pro 350. Includes a seal wire, Teflon tape, and a lid gasket. If you have any questions, please send us an e-mail.




					vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## whistlepig (May 9, 2020)

schlotz said:


> I'm still looking for a vac that allows you to "partially" pull a vacuum and then seal. the partially part should be at the user's discretion.  So far no luck.  Anyone know of one?


My LEM MaxVac 250 will do this. I can push the stop button to stop the vacuum process then press the “Seal”. Button


----------



## Winterrider (May 9, 2020)

schlotz said:


> I'm still looking for a vac that allows you to "partially" pull a vacuum and then seal. the partially part should be at the user's discretion.  So far no luck.  Anyone know of one?



My older Foodsaver 2440, ( I thought all did) when you are vacuuming when gets to where you want press cancel and then you have to hit seal. 
My very 1st one 20 yrs ago worked that way also.


----------



## old sarge (May 9, 2020)

schlotz said:


> I'm still looking for a vac that allows you to "partially" pull a vacuum and then seal. the partially part should be at the user's discretion.  So far no luck.  Anyone know of one?


I have the LEM  MaxVac 1088 and you can select manual seal to avoid crushing items then seal at the desired point.  Excellent machine with a 5 year warranty.  Here is a link to the manual (I do not have  the roll holder):



			https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.lemproducts.com/downloads/1088B_MaxVac_1000_010419-min.pdf
		


Check out Vacupack.  Their stainless steel machine has a pump only function and then you can seal.  Here is a link to the videos.  The machine is made in Italy.






						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## schlotz (May 10, 2020)

Hmm... my very old foodsaver (V845) does have a cancel button but no 'seal' button.  We do not do massive amount of vac'ing at any one time. Usually 2-5 packages max.  Space is also somewhat of s concern.  Units that hold a roll (like our V845) seem unnecessary.  Is there a unit out there that can satisfy both the need for partial vac and manually sealing while is still small in foot print?


----------



## old sarge (May 10, 2020)

Probably the best advice is to visit Target, Walmart, and places like that and look over their offerings. The boxes may show which ones you can achieve a partial vac and then seal. Those stores generally have a good selection of Food Savers.  Going to the FS site looking for operating manuals that might include what you are looking for is fruitless.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 10, 2020)

Partial vaccum...
I just hit the "seal" button on my FoodSaver vac-sealer when I want it to seal early and not at the end of the full vac-cycle.


----------



## radioguy (May 10, 2020)

I just bought an Avid armor,  to replace an older one.  I just couldn't justify $300-400 for as much as  I  use it.  Built sturdy have had it  for a few months.  Will let you change settings.

RG


----------



## old sarge (May 10, 2020)

QUOTE="schlotz, post: 2087098, member: 93918"]
I'm still looking for a vac that allows you to "partially" pull a vacuum and then seal. the partially part should be at the user's discretion.  So far no luck.  Anyone know of one?
[/QUOTE]

Never heard of Avid Armor.  But I checked out a couple of videos and visited their site (link below).   Seems like a nice unit at a good price. 





						Avid Armor® | Processing Fresh ... Field to Sealed - Vacuum Sealers, Bags, Rolls, and Food Storage Supplies
					

Shop and save on the next generation of food vacuum packaging equipment. Top rated chamber vacuum sealers for your home kitchen.  Avid Armor bags are designed for use with all name brand vac sealers. Best bulk prices and plus Free Shipping available.




					avidarmor.com


----------



## radioguy (May 13, 2020)

Sarge,  I'll let you know in a few years.   This Avid replaced a $150  plastic version from "unlimited "  proved very disappointing,  only last 3 years before having problems.   I'm not a heavy user, maybe bacon or sausage batches once or so  and occasional brisket pork bags.  It's only me and the wife at home now.   Its built pretty sturdy but has plastic tabs that retain the lid.  Has a fan, accessory mode and will seal on partial vacuum. 

RG


----------



## old sarge (May 13, 2020)

RG - It looks like a capable unit and beefy.  Time will tell.  I did notice their website was out of one of the models, cannot remember which one.  Might have sold out due to the virus and the hoarding that it created.


----------



## fullborebbq (May 16, 2020)

My older Food Saver has a seal button. I used it often to avoid liquid being pulled up to the seal bar.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 30, 2020)

The cabelas model has the manual vac and manual seal option. Mine does. Used it the other day sealing some stuff.


----------



## fullborebbq (Aug 8, 2020)

If your unit has both a Vac/seal and a seal button it should be able to cut the vac mode short and seal when pushed


----------



## IMAVGAN (Aug 9, 2020)

After ruining a Foodsaver from getting wet and also having to wait for the second machine to cool before I could finish packing some food, I went with a VacMaster 215 and never looked back. The commercial units allow for a high rate of packing w/o shut down due to heat.


----------

